

Using Mechanical Turk for Your Startup - static47
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/12/using-mechanical-turk-for-your.php

======
kondro
I would love to use Mechanical Turk for a number of activities however, I
can't believe you still need to be in the USA with a USA bank account to
submit jobs? Ditto for Amazon's payment system.

------
avree
It's interesting, but there are better-tuned services for this.

<http://www.usertesting.com/> comes to mind.

